

Awesome presentations on scala, groovy, java, functional programming. BDD  ... - tomdtpink
http://www.agiledeveloper.com/downloads.html

======
drtse4
Checked briefly some of the them, the one on objective-c for experienced
programmers seems nice and concise (starting from c highlight what has been
added as syntax/libs), bookmarked.

